# Still finding them?



## Hoosierdaddy92 (9 mo ago)

I've been out a couple times in the Bloomington area and found 6 1 gray 5 yellow, anyone else doing any better?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Hoosierdaddy92 said:


> I've been out a couple times in the Bloomington area and found 6 1 gray 5 yellow, anyone else doing any better?


Little better, today found them around elms, and large poplar


----------

